# Il coraggio e' nel cervello



## Mari' (23 Giugno 2010)

*Il coraggio e' nel cervello, ecco come abbiamo "fegato"*

*La scoperta israeliana potrebbe aiutare nella cura delle fobie*

             23 giugno, 20:50           





ROMA - Siete dei cuor di leone? Dipende da un'area del cervello che si attiva quando intraprendiamo scelte e azioni coraggiose. Il cuore del coraggio è stato scoperto da Yadin Dudai della Weizmann Institute of Science a Rehovot presso Israele in un lavoro pubblicato sulla rivista Neuron.
 Si tratta della corteccia cingolata subgenuale anteriore e si accende quando compiamo un'azione coraggiosa vincendo una nostra paura.
 La scoperta potrebbe aiutare nella cura delle fobie: un'ipotesi terapeutica potrebbe per esempio essere di stimolare l'area del coraggio per renderla più forte contro le paure.
 Gli esperti hanno coinvolto un gruppo di volontari e sondato la loro paura dei serpenti; poi li hanno messi di fronte la paura, un serpente, chiedendogli se avevano il coraggio di avvicinarselo. La scoperta è stata che, nonostante la paura dichiarata, nel cervello dei coraggiosi che accettano di avvicinarsi al serpente, si attiva la corteccia cingolata subgenuale anteriore.


http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/scienza/2010/06/23/visualizza_new.html_1845628552.html


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

*Piccola riflessione*

Devo essere proprio scema a postare un articolo del genere :uhoh: .


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2010)

Tutto è nel cervello, mica solo il coraggio.


----------



## Asudem (29 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutto è nel cervello, mica solo il coraggio.


Parecchio anche nel cuore ma il cervello rimane al primo posto.


----------



## Minerva (29 Giugno 2010)

la questione del fegato legata al coraggio credo si rifaccia al mito di prometeo che , spiegato piuttosto grossolanamente,avendo rubato il fuoco addirittura  agli dei fu condannato a farsi mangiare il fegato alla notte per poi vederlo ricrescere e così via.
il fondo di verità è che, in effetti, il fegato ha la peculiarità di potersi rigenerare anche da un solo pezzetto.


----------



## Asudem (29 Giugno 2010)

Comunque il leone è tutto fuorchè coraggioso.


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Parecchio anche nel cuore ma il cervello rimane al primo posto.


 Il cuore è metafora, come il fegato... ma tutte le nostre emozioni, memorie, percezioni... tutta la realtà che percepiamo come oggettiva in realtà è nel cervello.


----------



## Micia (29 Giugno 2010)

è tutto nel cervello, mica solo la strizza.


----------



## Micia (29 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutto è nel cervello, mica solo il coraggio.


:mrgreen:
uguaglio.


----------



## Asudem (29 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il cuore è metafora, come il fegato... ma tutte le nostre emozioni, memorie, percezioni... tutta la realtà che percepiamo come oggettiva in realtà è nel cervello.


Razionalmente si.
A dispetto dell'articolo però credo che il coraggio in realtà sia irrazionale e istintivo e quindi non imputabile ad un ragionamento pensato.
Si capisce?


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Razionalmente si.
> A dispetto dell'articolo però credo che il coraggio in realtà sia irrazionale e istintivo e quindi non imputabile ad un ragionamento pensato.
> Si capisce?


 Si che si capisce... ma anche l'irrazionalità e i comportamenti istintivi arrivano dal cervello (la parte più antica)... sembra un paradosso ma non lo è :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Razionalmente si.
> A dispetto dell'articolo però credo che il coraggio in realtà sia irrazionale e istintivo e quindi non imputabile ad un ragionamento pensato.
> Si capisce?


 Si capisce.

Ma non sempre.
Per le situazioni che dovrebbero essere il tema del forum mi pare che sia molto razionale.


----------



## Asudem (29 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si che si capisce... ma anche l'irrazionalità e i comportamenti istintivi arrivano dal cervello (la parte più antica)... sembra un paradosso ma non lo è :carneval:


ot
mi viene in mente marty feldman quando rompe il vaso col cervello dello scienziato e prende quello AB normal in frankenstein junior:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> ot
> mi viene in mente marty feldman quando rompe il vaso col cervello dello scienziato e prende quello AB normal in frankenstein junior:mexican::mexican:


 che figata quel film :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> ot
> mi viene in mente marty feldman quando rompe il vaso col cervello dello scienziato e prende quello AB normal in frankenstein junior:mexican::mexican:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Asudem (29 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si capisce.
> 
> Ma non sempre.
> Per le situazioni che dovrebbero essere il tema del forum mi pare che sia molto razionale.


Certo. Ci sono tipo di coraggio diversi.
Quello inerente al forum ha bisogno di una percorso ragionato e durissimo.
Hai ragione


----------



## Micia (29 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Razionalmente si.
> A dispetto dell'articolo però credo che il coraggio in realtà sia irrazionale e istintivo e quindi non imputabile ad un ragionamento pensato.
> Si capisce?


si, si capisce ma è na cazzata:mrgreen:
il coraggio è roba chimica, la risultante di robe chimiche come tutto il resto: lo ammore, la pazzione, la deprezzione, l'euforia, etc...


----------



## Asudem (29 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> *si, si capisce ma è na cazzata*:mrgreen:
> il coraggio è roba chimica, la risultante di robe chimiche come tutto il resto: lo ammore, la pazzione, la deprezzione, l'euforia, etc...


:mrgreen::mrgreen:you are   welcome!


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si, si capisce ma è na cazzata:mrgreen:
> il* coraggio è roba chimica,* la risultante di robe chimiche come tutto il resto: *lo ammore, la pazzione, la deprezzione, l'euforia*, etc...


vero... ma secondo te realmente non esistono?


----------

